# Im still here!



## ricasso (Oct 17, 2013)

just a quick update for those that know me (and more importantly those that dont ) All's well at the moment!! that damned thing in my chest is still happily in remission, so Im beating the odds already! I would take the opportunity to thank you "old dogs" that know me for your kind messages of support, it really helped! for you younger members, I would like to explain that I was diagnosed with Mesothelioma, a form of lung cancer, about two years ago, its caused by exposure to certain forms of Asbestos, mine was contracted when I worked on the railway, about 30 years ago, thats how long it takes to manifest its self, there is no cure, my time is limited, if I CAN PASS ON ANYTHING THAT MAY SAVE A LIFE 30 YEARS IN THE FUTURE, PLEASE USE THE MOST UP TO DATE MASK'S POSSIBLE!! it only takes a couple of fibres, you wont even know you've breathed them in...
dont forget, my cancer wasnt caused by Urbexing, but the risks are exactly the same, I wasnt given the information at the time, ive had to pay the price of lack of knowledge, sorry to get heavy but its very real,trust me its no fun telling your wife and kids your not gonna be there in a couple of years time..


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2013)

I was over the moon to see your comments popping up earlier today! 
Stay strong bud, it's always a pleasure to see your posts.


----------



## ricasso (Oct 17, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> I was over the moon to see your comments popping up earlier today!
> Stay strong bud, it's always a pleasure to see your posts.



Nice one son!! hell man, Im getting kinda soppy reading that! many thanks!


----------



## krela (Oct 18, 2013)

Glad to hear it sir!


----------



## Nikokas (Oct 18, 2013)

RICASSO in Portuguese slang means "filthy rich" .... Maybe your richness, other than your family, is in here, in a bunch of people who appreciate you and your "urban legacy" !!!
Don't know you but hope for the best and that you're here to kick our butts with knowledge for a long time!!!!


----------



## Deranged09 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dont know you but thanks a lot for the info, hope you can hang around for a while yet!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 18, 2013)

Glad to see you on the screen again friend, you are always in my thoughts.

For those of you who do not know my background, I spent nearly 30 years working within the scientific side of the then British Railways Board. The rail industry was and still is awash with asbestos, so unfortunately over the years I have seen a number of friends succumb to asbestos related cancers. Comparing Ricasso's and my experiences shows just what a lottery this hideous illness is - Ricasso was not even employed by BR, he worked for a contractor and his exposure was relatively small. I on the other hand, who worked in contaminated buildings, sampled asbestos products, examined accident sites and fire damaged property laden with asbestos fibres have reached a healthy 70. Now obviously I knew of the risks and Ricasso certainly was not warned by has employer, but protection was also pretty poor in those early days.

I state the above to add empathise to Riccaso's words and also to add one other important point for present day explorers. Asbestos fibres will adhere to ones clothing and can then be shaken off when you get into a car or take your coat off when you get home. Do not place your wife, kids or loved ones at risk - if you must explore contaminated buildings wear a proper cover all and remove it before removing you mask. You should also place the mask in a plastic bag prior to cleaning it properly. If you think this is silly or over the top, then think on this (I have mentioned this before, but it is worth repeating) - a very good friend died of mesothelioma due to contact with asbestos when he was a 17 year old mail boy at the Plant Works, Doncaster. His dear wife survived him by 3 or 4 years and then succumbed to the same type of cancer. They had courted since they were 16 and the only/most likely way she could have come into contact with the asbestos was off his work clothes.

Any vandalised building, no matter what age, should be taken as suspect. You all have a choice, poor Ricasso had no such luxury!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 18, 2013)

Glad to hear you doing well and long may you do so, my old manager did not do so well scumming to a heart attack at 54 years old. Look forward to hearing more from you


----------

